# CPU-Wasserkühler Corsair H70 bald verfügbar



## feldspat (2. August 2010)

*CPU-Wasserkühler Corsair H70 bald verfügbar*

Im eigenen Testlabor wurde ein i7 920 @ 3,8GHz @ 1,34V gekühlt.
13° kühler als mit dem H50.
Wenn andere Tests dies belegen, wird das eine echte Alternative.

Quelle:

Wasserkühler Corsair H70 in Kürze verfügbar? (Update) - 02.08.2010 - ComputerBase


----------



## Gast1111 (2. August 2010)

*AW: CPU-Wasserkühler Corsair H70 bald verfügbar!!*

Also in letzer Zeit wird die News gestaltung etwas "mager", bald kommt nur noch ein Link.
Die 2 Sätze hättest du dir echt schenken können


----------



## feldspat (2. August 2010)

*AW: CPU-Wasserkühler Corsair H70 bald verfügbar*

Sorry, es ist spät.
Wollte nur mal darauf aufmerksam machen.
Und ich finde, in dem zweiten Satz steckt sehr interessanter Inhalt. 
Meiner Meinung nach die wichtigste Neuerung, sofern das wirklich von unabhängigen Testern belegt wird.


----------



## potzblitz (2. August 2010)

*AW: CPU-Wasserkühler Corsair H70 bald verfügbar*

Hab es auch gerade gelesen und wollte ne News eingeben. So wie es aussieht kann man ihn schon 77,20 Pfund bestellen Corsair Hydro H70  Bei Geizhals ist er auch schon gelistet, jedoch ohne Händler angaben geizhals.at Corsair H70.


----------



## Rayman (3. August 2010)

*AW: CPU-Wasserkühler Corsair H70 bald verfügbar*

da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob das mit den 13° auch stimmt und vorallem wieviel die kosten wird den schmucke sieht die ja aus und ich brauhc eh nen neuen kühler^^


----------



## alex0582 (3. August 2010)

*AW: CPU-Wasserkühler Corsair H70 bald verfügbar*

ich hab den 50er drin und bin sehr begeistert ich denke der 70er wird ein noch größerer erfolg


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (3. August 2010)

*AW: CPU-Wasserkühler Corsair H70 bald verfügbar*

super.
Wollte den H50 kaufen; warte nun ersteinmal ab.


----------



## TerrorTomato (3. August 2010)

*AW: CPU-Wasserkühler Corsair H70 bald verfügbar*

der Kühler ist ja mal richtig klein... man könnte das ding dann ja eig füt GPU's nutzen!?


----------



## Superwip (3. August 2010)

*AW: CPU-Wasserkühler Corsair H70 bald verfügbar*

Sieht sehr interressant aus, die besseren Temps im Vergleich zum H50 sollen aber nicht zuletzt auch durch die (zwei) schnelleren und lauteren Standardlüfter zustande kommen...

Durch den im Vergleich zum H50 dickeren Radi ist der H70 überhaupt grundsätzlich auf eine (noch) bessere Kühlleistung mit schnelleren Lüftern auf Kosten der Lautstärke ausgelegt



master_of_disaster schrieb:


> man könnte das ding dann ja eig füt GPU's nutzen!?



Mit einer improvisierten Befestigung vermutlich schon, der Aufwand ist aber nicht zu unterschätzen und dann ist eben nur der GPU selbst gekühlt...

Es gibt aber durchaus ein Vergleichbares System für GraKas, das Cool IT Omni A.L.C.


----------



## Klutten (3. August 2010)

*AW: CPU-Wasserkühler Corsair H70 bald verfügbar*

Eín Test hier für das Forum ist schon in Planung und wird demnächst im Unterforum der offiziellen PCGHX-Wakü-Tests zu finden sein.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. August 2010)

*AW: CPU-Wasserkühler Corsair H70 bald verfügbar*



Klutten schrieb:


> Eín Test hier für das Forum ist schon in Planung und wird demnächst im Unterforum der offiziellen PCGHX-Wakü-Tests zu finden sein.





Ich bin gespannt. Hoffentlich mit direktem Vergleich !?


----------



## Klutten (3. August 2010)

*AW: CPU-Wasserkühler Corsair H70 bald verfügbar*

Natürlich. Mit allen beiden anderen Kompaktkühlungen und dem Noctua NH-D14 als Lukü-Referenz.


----------



## alm0st (3. August 2010)

*AW: CPU-Wasserkühler Corsair H70 bald verfügbar*

Klingt gut. Bin auf die Tests gespannt


----------



## strelok (3. August 2010)

*AW: CPU-Wasserkühler Corsair H70 bald verfügbar*

Wenn der Corsair h70 gut abschneidet, ist er so gut wie gekauft.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (3. August 2010)

*AW: CPU-Wasserkühler Corsair H70 bald verfügbar*

hab den H50 und vor kurzem auch seine Grenzen gesehen
beim Falten hat er mit nem i7-920 fast 90°C erreicht 
von daher wären 13°C weniger nur willkommen


----------



## Superwip (4. August 2010)

*AW: CPU-Wasserkühler Corsair H70 bald verfügbar*



> beim Falten hat er mit nem i7-920 fast 90°C erreicht



Was hast du für einen Lüfter dran?! Das dürfte normal keinesfalls passieren, außer er ist defekt, du hast 60-70°C Raumtemperatur oder eben keinen/ einen viel zu langsamen Lüfter, eventuell Staub?

Prinzipiell dürften mit einem H50 und OC, bei dem der i7 920 bei 90°C noch stabil läuft/laufen würde, niemals 90°C erreicht werden


----------



## ReaCT (4. August 2010)

*AW: CPU-Wasserkühler Corsair H70 bald verfügbar*

Warum nicht einen Flüssigmetallkühler als Referenz?


----------



## Superwip (4. August 2010)

*AW: CPU-Wasserkühler Corsair H70 bald verfügbar*



ReaCT schrieb:


> Warum nicht einen Flüssigmetallkühler als Referenz?



Weil der genannte Kühler in allen Tests als Referenz verwendet wird um die einzelnen Tests besser vergleichen zu können, den Referenzkühler zu wechseln würde nur Verwirrung stiften


----------



## Klutten (4. August 2010)

*AW: CPU-Wasserkühler Corsair H70 bald verfügbar*

Danke, genau so ist es. Wir haben diesen Kühler für alle Kompaktkühlungen und auch für die kommenden Tests mit CPU-Wasserkühlern gewählt, weil er leistungsmäßig wirklich die Speerspitze darstellt.


----------



## Vhailor (4. August 2010)

*AW: CPU-Wasserkühler Corsair H70 bald verfügbar*



Klutten schrieb:


> weil er leistungsmäßig _unter anderem_ die Speerspitze darstellt.



Habe mich schon bei dem H50 leicht über den kurz zuvor erworbenen Kühler "geärgert". Aber mit regelbaren und ausschaltbaren Lüftern ist die Lautstärke und Kühlung absolut nie ein Problem.

Der H70 käme auf jeden Fall in die shortlist. Von den Produkten bin ich restlos überzeugt  !


----------



## jaramund (5. August 2010)

*AW: CPU-Wasserkühler Corsair H70 bald verfügbar*

der H70 ist im PCGH Preisvergleich für 99€ in 1-2 Wochen lieferbar gelistet


----------



## -Masterchief- (7. August 2010)

*AW: CPU-Wasserkühler Corsair H70 bald verfügbar*

Wenn die Leistung stimmt gehts noch...
Wobei man halt auch wiederum für rund 200€ ne einigermaßen gute CPU only wakü bekommt


----------



## Necthor (7. August 2010)

*AW: CPU-Wasserkühler Corsair H70 bald verfügbar*

Hab da maln paar Anfängerfragen: 

1.Wie lange lebt so ein Wasserkühler mit geschlossenem System?
2. Was passiert wenn da was ausläuft, ist die Flüssigkeit elektrisch leitend?
3. Ist es das Wert, dass man ca. 60,- € mehr bezahlt als z.B. für den Scythe Mugen2 Rev. B?
4.Braucht man es überhaupt wenn man kein OC betreiben will?*http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a486335.html*


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (7. August 2010)

*AW: CPU-Wasserkühler Corsair H70 bald verfügbar*



Neal schrieb:


> Hab da maln paar Anfängerfragen:
> 
> 1.Wie lange lebt so ein Wasserkühler mit geschlossenem System?
> 2. Was passiert wenn da was ausläuft, ist die Flüssigkeit elektrisch leitend?
> ...




1. Ewig und 3 Tage
2. Du kannst destilliertes bzw entmineralisiertes Wasser nehmen soviel du willst. Sobalds an die Luft oder viel mehr in dein WaKü System kommt wirds verunreiningt und wird auch leitend... Aber mir is hier und da öfter mal ein Schluck Wasser daneben gelaufen und es funktioniert noch alles. Die Fehlerquelle Nr.1 bei WaKüs ist der Mensch, nicht das Material. Erste Regel bei sowas: Gut trockenen lassen (Fön/Backofen/Heizung wirken da Wunder) und wieder einbauen -> läuft (meist wieder).
3. Ja, siehe 4.
4. Nicht unbedingt aber es ist leiser, kühler und "stabiler" was die Temps angeht.


----------

